# Take me to your leader



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

no ones writing back write back!!!1

Tiff


----------



## formalevil (Sep 21, 2003)

LMAO!!!! That was the funneist thing ive heard in weeks!

~*formalevil*~

DUKES OF DARKNESS KINGS OF HELL!


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

that was really funny....hahhahaha

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------

